
'This has never happened before.' Powerball jackpot swells to $700M - hugenerd
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-powerball-jackpot-675-million-20160107-story.html
======
aliston
If the odds are 1 in 292.2 million, doesn't this mean that the expected value
is actually positive? If you had 292.2 million bucks, you could guarantee a
win.

~~~
stray
You could guarantee a win with 175 million or so.

You couldn't however guarantee that you'd win more than you spent -- because
others could win as well, diluting the pot.

